# Automator : envoyer un email quand mac connecté



## paulfichtre (27 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour

est-il possible de faire en sorte qu'Automator envoie un email automatiquement dès que le mac est allumé, avec la date et l'heure ?

kiss


----------



## bompi (27 Septembre 2008)

Automator ? Pourquoi pas. Mais il y a une différence entre "allumé" et "avec une session ouverte". Dans le second cas, Automator conviendra, dans le premier, il faudra plutôt utilisé un script classique.

Le tout est d'utiliser un ordonnanceur, celui du système (_launchd_) ou autre.


----------



## paulfichtre (29 Septembre 2008)

oui voilà, en fait dès que mon mac s'allume, il ouvre ma session, donc oui je me demande comment automator peut faire ça ? vous avez une idée ?


----------



## bompi (29 Septembre 2008)

Dans ce cas, je dirais que le plus simple est de faire une action Automator ou un script AppleScript (quoique, pour ma part, je ferais plutôt un script _bash_ ) et de l'ajouter dans les éléments lancés à l'ouverture de session.

Comme ça, ton mac ouvrant automatiquement la session au démarrage, ton mail sera envoyé à ce moment-là.


----------



## paulfichtre (29 Septembre 2008)

Et comment ej pourrais faire ça en fait ? (désolé je découvre un peu le monde mac...)


----------



## bompi (29 Septembre 2008)

Une fois réalisé le script, aller dans les préférences systèmes, aller dans la gestion des comptes utilisateurs, sélectionner le compte voulu (celui sur lequel on arrive automatiquement) ; à ce point, on a un onglet pour les objets lancés au démarrage, il suffira d'y ajouter le nouveau script.


----------



## paulfichtre (29 Septembre 2008)

d'accord pour ça, et pour le script ? comment je peux réaliser un script ? je dois prendre un programme spécial pour ça ?


----------



## pascalformac (29 Septembre 2008)

ben tu passes par Applescript editor
(ou automator)


----------



## Pdg (29 Septembre 2008)

Après, le contenu dudit script :mouais: mystère pour moi...

L'idée, c'est d'espionner les gamins qui allument trop souvent le Mac de papa ?


----------



## paulfichtre (29 Septembre 2008)

hmm il va falloir que je cherche alors..;
non l'idée est purement pro, établir un repère temporel permettant de dresser un tableau de statistiques à ce sujet, afin d'en établir des probabilités de fonctionnement...
enfin peu importe, il faut que je trouve pour que ça marche


----------



## pascalformac (29 Septembre 2008)

eskiuzeme?
tu peux elaborer un peu?
en quoi alors cela a t il besoin d'un script d'envoi au démarrage du mac?
z'etes à la recherche de la complication?
( alors qu'il suffit de tranquillement envoyer des preredigés  placés dans brouillon )


----------



## paulfichtre (29 Septembre 2008)

c'est à dire ?


----------



## pascalformac (29 Septembre 2008)

non c'est à toi de dire ce que tu entends par " tableau de states"

c'est quoi le but exact?


----------



## paulfichtre (29 Septembre 2008)

Là c'est privé, on en a besoin, c'est tout.
Par contre, je n'ai pas compris ce que toi tu voulais dire en fait, tu peux expliciter stp ?

merci


----------



## pascalformac (29 Septembre 2008)

je me fous de la raison du besoin de states
encore tu pourrais definir les states
( une statistique ca ne veut RIEN dire, tout depend de ce que ca mesure et CA tu peux le dire)

et surtout le lien avec ce besoin imperatif d'envoyer au demarrage du mac

quant à envoyer un brouillon( ou un message pré-redigé non envoyé avant)  c'est le B.A BA de tout logiciel de messagerie
il est où le problème?


----------



## bompi (29 Septembre 2008)

Tout Mac vient livré avec Automator : il suffit de le lancer et de fourrager un peu, en s'aidant de l'aide (logique) pour voir comment ça s'utilise.

Bien entendu, avec un petit script en _bash_, _perl_, _python_ ou _ruby_ (ou, pourquoi pas, en _php_), ce serait plus sympathique


----------

